# Boo-Boos Diner and Cruise In



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Since I belong to a car club, and go to car shows and cruise nights, thought it would be cool to have a classic trackside diner in the town of Rock Ridge. The name of the place comes from one of our cats, who's nickname is Booboo lol. I picked up a passenger car for a few bucks on ebay and borrowing a few ideas from the second from latest issue of Garden Railroad magazine with a article on there about the same thing I was building. I did a wood base, hand rails, stairs etc along with the picnic benches built out of wood. The umbrellas were dollar store ladles for a punch bowls that I cut out and shaped. Made the stools from leftover model parts, made the tables and counter from wood also. The menu sign found online, cleaned it up along with the other signs outside. The shack in the back is for cooking the food, and the walls ares angled to give it a different look to match the theme of the place. The food was made from Premo clay and was really fun to do. The coke bottles I got on ebay, a tad big but thats ok. The sign on top, decals from scrap booking from Hobby Lobby, they have a lot of great vinyl signs or lettering of all sorts great for buildings. The classic car was just left over I had laying around and thought it would really set the diner off. The road kill with the rat was a piece broken off that I got from Menards for a buck with some other pieces that were on display there and adds to it. It will be lighted on the inside and I still have to add outside lights to light up the sign yet. Usually I weather all my buildings, but this one I'm going to leave nice and clean.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

That's pretty neato Kevin, looks like a Botchmann coach! Regal


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The car sign on top is just a super idea! 
Lovely interior also. And what a size of burgers! 
Great work Kevin!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep thats a botchmann coach lol, and yes Boo-Boo serves their world famous 7 pound burgers and 4 pound hot dogs!! If you eat that, the fries and finish the coke, you get a free lunch and a Boo-Boo tshirt lol. First time making food, just made it a tad bigger, the fries were a real pain the butt to make lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one BIG BOO BOO BURGER AND FRIES.. Nice job there..


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice job Kevin! Just great work on this. I like the detail, I know how much work it takes to do that. 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
Salome, AZ


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever umbrellas.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Kevin- Nice job on the diner. Great interior, too. -Kevin.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Kevin- After seeing the diner in GR magazine and checking out the awesome job you did on yours, I was thinking about building one for my layout as well. I'm trying to get some idea of scale. My trains are all 1:29 and my buildings, people, and autos are mostly 1:24. Your scene looks great- everything pretty much seems in proportion (despite the generous proportions of food!!!). I'm pretty sure the Bachmann coaches are 1:20.3 (and probably compressed a bit). I'm guessing that the automobiles and the figures are 1:24. Could you clarify that for me? Thanks. -Kevin.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

The coach is 1:20 scale, you could cut it down so to speak and bring it closer in scale to the rest of your buildings. Now I do have 1:29 buildings also, but they're across the tracks and about two or so feet away. This diner will be on the other side and won't be noticeable I believe for it to be an issue like my other mixed sized buildings. Just have to have a some distance and it's fine at least what I have done so far. The cars and figures are 1:24 for the most part, two figures are a bit taller, the aristo knockoffs. If you have more questions, feel free to pm me if you need more help. That diner likes to serve their food big they're lol! Kevin


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin forgot to tell you we have a convenient/gas station, out here that has a 50's-60's theme to it ice cream shop and sub sandwich shop in it that has a 57 chevy on top of it. You can see it from the main highway that runs around Scottsbluff! Have to get a pic of it and post it sometime. Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, really looks cool. Later RJD


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

kevin i really like what youve done-most improtant as first glance its clearly a diner- 
i like everything youve done-the roof, the colors, the folks outside, the add on shack, 
everything communicates what the building is about and 
everything adds interest and energy 

nicely done 
and clever use of ordinary stuff


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments everyone, appreciate it very much! Jerry, would definitely like to see the gas station and other shops with the chevy on there.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job! I have always wanted to do this. Thanks for the example...very cool!

Bubba


----------

